# Salt Drenched weekend snapper reports!!!! w/pics.



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Fished both days this weekends....So much for the expected forecast but still very fishable.....Took my 7 month pregnant wife and two year old son out on Saturday for a quick trip.....Hit a short hole and got our four fish limit quickly. Out and back in three hours....Wife caught the two biggest snapper as usual. 








Went out on Fathers Day and did a combo fish and dive trip. Made two dives. First spot just had three lion fish. So we just did a quick bounce on that wreck. Moved over to another spot and it was HOT!!! Went down with our same tanks from the first dive and got three 11 pound snapper and a half dozen lion fish in about 10 minutes. Then the tax man showed up and was a FULL GROWN bull shark. All of 10 feet long (I promise!!) and big around as a fuel drum. Went ahead and headed to the boat with our stringer of sows. Once aboard we finished up our limit on hook and line and took it to the house.
























Couldn't ask for a better Fathers Day weekend!!!
Go get 'em!!!
Thanks
Miles


----------



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow! Terrific report and pictures, too.


----------

